# Todd Farm...I know someone on here had to be a part of the over 130 parties...



## SWMIH20FOWLER (Nov 17, 2005)

Lets hear how you did!

Went drew 19 went out...burned...lot of geese......on the creek!


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

Drawn 113, went ice fishing.


----------



## Moss_835 (Feb 1, 2002)

got a fairly decent draw for me anyway....most everything we saw was high...had real great group of hunters around us ....only saw one "dumped" everyone let the flock work and as one peeled off two zones let it come into the zone it was headed for....they got it as it was ready to set down.. classic... good job to all in that area... of course a little ways down some young fellas were a little "trigger happy" but did not cause most us any trouble
Maybe was just where we were but they seemed to "shut down" real quick today

Moss


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Drea 116th, didn't even bother.

Little reminder. TURN YOUR HEADLIGHTS OFF, and every other vehicle when you meet opposing traffic at the entrance. This is not difficult. I almost broadsided a white Jimmy as I assumed he knew this. Then he wanted to play bumper cars the whole way across the parking lot.

Looking forward to the second week at Muskegon next year already.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

drew 132 pick..17 re draw..went back around 9:30-10 and not one redraw done yet..Went back to bed..Woke up this morning and decided not to go with the weather..Going back tomorrow since I drove from Thumb down to my freinds and havent got out yet!


----------



## BSB (Jul 15, 2002)

128th....Back to bed


----------



## fishon-fishoff (Apr 2, 2005)

How many birds are estimated on the Farm? Anyone check the board? 
Thanks


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

only 47 killed on opening day.

i doubt the count will be accurate after this weather.


----------



## CCRanger (Sep 1, 2008)

Went out on Saturday to one of the open zones that don't require a draw #. There were 3 of us total, about 8:30 we had a group of three come in. We dropped all three. About 9:00 had another group of three lock up and come on in. Dropped those three as well. We had our limit, were packed up and I was back home by 10:00... It is much nicer hunting the marsh or open zones than trying to deal with the drawing.... Not to mention, without sky-busters, you can actually have birds decoy in w/o being shot at..


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

CCRanger said:


> Went out on Saturday to one of the open zones that don't require a draw #. There were 3 of us total, about 8:30 we had a group of three come in. We dropped all three. About 9:00 had another group of three lock up and come on in. Dropped those three as well. We had our limit, were packed up and I was back home by 10:00... It is much nicer hunting the marsh or open zones than trying to deal with the drawing.... Not to mention, without sky-busters, you can actually have birds decoy in w/o being shot at..


 
Yea, between you guys and 8M, you got almost 25% of the kill that day. Good job. We drew 51, took 2G, set up too late. If we would have been 20 minutes earlier, we would have done better. As it was, we got 1 dead in the decoys. I will say that the group next to us in 2F were great and let the birds work well. If it would have stayed cloudy the bird kill probably would have been unbelievable. Sunshine and the Todd Farm just don't mix. I wouldn't be surprised if many of the birds leave due to the weather.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Well first off I just want to say this was a great day..But the bad part..I drove over from the Thumb Friday. Sat drew 132 pick..Sunday had my truck cleared off but buddy with the trailer full of dekes was snowed in and couldnt make it out so decided not to go. Finally was out this morning..we drew a good draw because no body wanted to walk that far and had an unbelievable amount of chances..all pass shots though as birds would just not lock that final time..5 of 5 each took a limit home..had birds all morning till noon or so..first time ever goose hunting and boy my friends know how to work and set up..going back for another weekend little later in the year No pics this time as I left the camera back home in the Thumb. Back to deer hunting for me now


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

fishon-fishoff said:


> How many birds are estimated on the Farm? Anyone check the board?
> Thanks


board said 21400 this morning if i remember correctly


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

casscityalum said:


> board said 21400 this morning if i remember correctly


# are a little on the low side, a buddy asked Jeff @ the HQ and he estimates around 30K using/roosting on the Farm. The creek from 8N to 7A is solid black with geese.


Chad


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> # are a little on the low side, a buddy asked Jeff @ the HQ and he estimates around 30K using/roosting on the Farm. The creek from 8N to 7A is solid black with geese.
> 
> 
> Chad


That is no joke. I scouted the place for three days prior to the opener. I hope they hold for a while and let us get some decent hunts in. If the wind holds, guys down in 6 and 7 may even get some good shooting.

Jim


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

So to the guys on here..Ill be back with my buds and should be back the 3 and 4 and for sure through that weds. we have about 20 doz dekes and three vehicles. I was the odlest one with the group(22) and these kids know how to hunt. If any of you are going to be back there around that time shoot me a pm before then and it'd be nice to meet some of you guys


----------



## catchabunch (Sep 1, 2005)

Do you still live in cass city and if so do you go to the Ducks Unlimited over their.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

catchabunch said:


> Do you still live in cass city and if so do you go to the Ducks Unlimited over their.


Only during breaks and summer. Go to school down at MSU and this is my first year trying to waterfowl. don't have an idea what the DU do over here..


----------



## Four Seasons (Dec 22, 2008)

What is Todd Farm exactly? A special goose hunting area?

-Four Seasons


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> What is Todd Farm exactly? A special goose hunting area? Original post by fourseasons


The Todd farm or the toad as we call it, is a refuge on the West side of Michigan near Fennville. That holds anywhere from 5 30,000 geese. It is a GMU or a goose management unit, like Shi. federal, or any other managed unit for geese. They have special opening and closing season dates inside the gmu. 
Smoke


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

flying solo anyone want to pair up?


----------

